# resizing meals



## mctrick (Dec 13, 2006)

I listed this in another forum and seen some people asking about menu sizing for large groups. I found this link to resize 
http://www.webstaurantstore.com/recipe_resizer.html


----------



## smokyokie (Dec 13, 2006)

That's a super tool Mctrick.  I don't do commercial catering, but I do do large events sometimes.  Thanx for the link.

Tim


----------



## mctrick (Dec 14, 2006)

Thank tim, I came across it doing research for a french fry warmmer. I noticed that your for Tulsa and the web master tulsajeff is from Sapulpa. My nephews and neice live there and the picture of the cow in the back yard is at my nephew in Sapulpa on the 4th,06.


----------



## smokyokie (Dec 14, 2006)

Such a small world we live in!

What is a french fry warmer(well I guess that was rhetorical). 

Tell me about it.


Tim


----------



## mctrick (Dec 14, 2006)

French fry warmer is a infered lamp bulb(s) counter top unit that helps hold the the frys at temp longer. you can get them in one or up to four  bulb units. They also use them to keep meat at temp on cutting boards at restaurants. next time your at Grannys buffet and the person that serve the roast beef,look above the roast for the haet lamp. Its required in food service. to keep your food product above 140*.


----------



## smokyokie (Dec 14, 2006)

I have one.  I just never thought of it as a french fry warmer.  I just always called it a heat lamp, also a carving station attachment.


----------



## mctrick (Dec 14, 2006)

I never payed to much about it myself.Just as long as my food hot!


----------



## mctrick (Dec 14, 2006)

Tim in your profile it says business owner,what type of business do you own. Im sorry for the spelling.


----------



## smokyokie (Dec 18, 2006)

Chemical marketing.  What spelling are you sorry about?


----------



## Dutch (Jan 18, 2007)

Mike, Thanks for sharing the Recipe Resizing link. I know it will come in handy for those of us that that feeds a large crowd.  This topic is going to "sticky" status so that it stays at the top of the forum page.

Thanks again for sharing this!!


----------



## smokyokie (Jan 18, 2007)

Great idea Dutch, thanx!


----------



## deejaydebi (Mar 27, 2007)

Mike -

That's really cool thanks!


----------



## blacklab (Feb 5, 2008)

Thanks for the link.


----------

